

I will pay $1,000 to the person who finds me a better job - KennethMyers
http://techno-anthropology.blogspot.com/2014/02/i-will-pay-1000-out-of-my-first.html

======
collyw
I heard that recruitment consultants usually get 10%.

"I'm also a decent programmer, in a cowboy crazy way." The second part of that
scentence contradicts the first part. Or it does to me.

~~~
talmir
To me it sounds like "I am a decent programmer, but I cant work in teams".

Hope he gets a job tho :)

~~~
collyw
There is no real evidence of him being a good programmer. The two things he
claims about his programming ability is that he is crazy cowboy style - bad
programmer in most professionals book, and he can quickly build something that
fails at a task.

------
blindfly
So you're asking for someone to essentially land you the perfect job, and at
best you're offering 2.5% the first 40K. Good luck with that.

------
lotyrin
I will pay $1 to the person who finds me breakfast.

